
Ask HN: What are your favorite podcasts? - zengid
I know this gets asked a lot, but just thought I would throw out a request for an updated list. Programming &#x2F; computer science themed casts are encouraged not but required! Also, if you have a favorite app for consuming casts please mention that as well!
======
IronWolve
I use podcast addict on android and Grover Pro on win10.

Not programming, but I like these easy listening podcasts that stay away from
politics and focus on good stories about people.

Our American Stories @
[http://www.ouramericannetwork.org](http://www.ouramericannetwork.org)

Art of Manliness @
[https://www.artofmanliness.com](https://www.artofmanliness.com)

------
Shanedora
I believe this article was posted on here awhile ago. I couldn't find the
"HackerNews" link so here is a direct link instead.
[https://hired.com/blog/candidates/top-podcasts-software-
engi...](https://hired.com/blog/candidates/top-podcasts-software-engineers/)

Also check out rocket
[https://www.relay.fm/rocket](https://www.relay.fm/rocket)

------
O_H_E
Jupiter Broadcasting host some really nice podcasts

[https://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/](https://www.jupiterbroadcasting.com/)

